# mandrels & tape



## uncletim (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a question about double sided tape, I recently purchased some bookmark kits from craft supply, thought the nieces & nephews would like them,,but I am having a lot of trouble keeping the blanks stuck to the mandrels,I have used the foam center, as well as the "carpet" mesh center tape, neither work very well,,,has anyone else tried to make bookmarks and if so what is the solution? I followed the instructions that came with the kits. Maybe that's the problem? is there a brand of tape out there that works better (best) for turning projects? Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 6, 2006)

I wouldn't think the foam center tape could produce a good result.  Don't know about the carpet tape.....Maybe it was old.  Those adhesive tapes loose their holding power as they age.

Try your local Rockler or Woodcraft store.  They shouild have something that will work.  Failing that, check out Lee Valley:

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,110,43466,49224&p=49224


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 6, 2006)

They sell turning tape, it is a much heavier glue, and a strong mesh.  You should press the faceplate to the object being taped overnight, and both surfaces must be clean and flat.  The foam types are BAD as they are not designed for the tearing stresses that occur while turning.  The piece will rip off and smack you for it[].


----------



## Mudder (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />  The foam types are BAD as they are not designed for the tearing stresses that occur while turning.
> The piece will rip off and smack you for it[].



Yep,

Been there and done that.

Hurts a whole lot to [B)]


----------



## arioux (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

Lee Valley tape is doing a great job for me.  I'm using it for those little bookmark and pill boxes.


----------

